# Test for Dementia



## smokingd (May 15, 2010)

*Time For Your Annual Test for Dementia...*
*B**elow are four (4) questions and a bonus question. You have to answer them instantly. You can't take your time, answer all of them immediately. OK? **Let's find out just how clever you really are....**Ready? *
*GO!!!**===========*

*First Question:*
*Y**ou are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in?*



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *






*Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely wrong! If you overtake the second person, you take his place, so you are second! *

*Try not to screw up next time.*
*Now answer the second question, but don't take as much time as you took for the first one,**OK ?*
*===========*
*Second Question:If you overtake the last person, then you are...?*





*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *





> > *Answer:If you answered that you are second to last, then you are wrong again. Tell me, how can you overtake the LAST Person?**You're not very good at this, are you?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > *Third Question:Very tricky arithmetic! Note: This must be done in your head only. Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it.*





> > *Take1000 and add40 to it. Now add another1000. Now add30.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > *Did you get 5000 ?*





> > *The correct answer is actually 4100.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*





> > *Did you Answer Nunu?**NO! Of course it isn't.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > *PASS THIS ON TO FRUSTRATE THE'SMART PEOPLE' IN YOUR LIFE!*


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

Hah!!!  I got them all right.  (Not really, just wanted to feel good about myself again.)


----------



## meateater (May 15, 2010)

I can add in my head and 10 key. I got them right both times.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2010)

Good ones----Thought I was going to get them all-----Then "Mary" burned me!

Bearcarver


----------



## ou8one2 (Sep 18, 2010)

This shows what a college education will get ya. I'm an IDIOT!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2010)

Got them all, but I have seen this before so does that count as cheating?


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2010)

0 for 5.........


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2010)

chefrob said:


> 0 for 5.........


Could have been worse.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 19, 2010)

I finally had to get my calculator out. That's what you get for not paying attention. I have always known I am horrible at math in my head. Its add 40, 30, 20, 10 not 400, 300, 200, 100. Oh well. The rest of them I did fine on.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

23 years of school and 50 hours+ a year continuing education; down the crapper.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2010)

werdwolf said:


> 23 years of school and 50 hours+ a year continuing education; down the crapper.


Reminds me of my buddy when we went into the Army. The form asked "Years of School?"

Jack put "14".

They saw this & asked Jack, "Two years of college?"

Jack said, "No, two years in 8th grade & two years in 9th grade".

I almost split a gut!

The funniest thing was Jack looking at me, wondering why we were all laughing!

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 19, 2010)

i got one right  the race in last place

so i shwed it to my daughter (recent U Fla graduate) and she got four right


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Could have been worse.


i was having a good day..............


----------



## alelover (Sep 20, 2010)

Apparently my illogical brain is faster than my logical brain. 1 for 5.

Have to send this to my daughter in college.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i was having a good day..............


The important thing is none of us hurt ourselves thinking too hard !


----------



## placebo (Sep 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> The important thing is none of us hurt ourselves thinking too hard !


Easy for you to say, I ruptured three dendrites and lost dozens of synapses!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

Placebo said:


> Easy for you to say, I ruptured three dendrites and lost dozens of synapses!


----------

